# 5 nuc boxes from 4'x8' plywood - cut layout



## Davacoles (Jun 30, 2013)

A friend who is new to beekeeping, and very gung ho, did a new layout for a five frame medium nuc based upon the D. Coates original design. With this layout you can build five nuc boxes (rather than the original design of 4). I've inserted an image of it below and you can find a Adobe Acrobat Reader (.pdf) file of it on my web site. He has built 10 nuc boxes based upon this, so it works! Note, the numbers on the pieces correlate to the design available here, as this is what I gave him to build off of.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I don't see how numbers in your plan to cut 5 boxes agree to numbers in Bushkill Farms website. For example number 5 on your plan calls for a 7 1/4" x 19 1/8" piece. I can see that #5 is a side as there are 10 of them but the side in original design is 10 1/4" x 19 1/8".


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The difference is that the nuc plans _Davacoles _is referring to in post #1 are "medium" nucs, while the D.Coates plans are "deep" nucs.

There are also D.Coates _deep _nuc plans in the Beesource _Build-It-Yourself_ area. From what I see, the plans are essentially for the same nuc, but the sheet cutting layout is slightly different from the one posted at Bushkillfarms.com.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> The difference is that the nuc plans _Davacoles _is referring to in post #1 are "medium" nucs, while the D.Coates plans are "deep" nucs.
> 
> There are also D.Coates _deep _nuc plans in the Beesource _Build-It-Yourself_ area. From what I see, the plans are essentially for the same nuc, but the sheet cutting layout is slightly different from the one posted at Bushkillfarms.com.


Thanks for pointing out. I missed the "medium" part. I am not interested in medium nucs. Difficult to keep them from swarming.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Fine layout.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

My progression would look like this.

1. Starting with a full sheet on saw horses. cut a piece of the end of the sheet 1'10" wide. this is then cut into the 5 bottom pieces (#5's)

2. cut another piece off the end of the sheet 1'8" wide. cut this into the 5 lids (#1's)
You will now cut as many of the small scrap pieces from what is left of this pieces as you can. You should get about 4 #7's from that scrap piece.

3. cut two more pieces from the end of the sheet that are 1' 7 1/8" you will cut 6 side pieces (#5's) from one of these pieces and 4 from the other. This will leave you a scrap piece that you can cut all other 7's and 6's from.

4. From what remains of the sheet of plywood cut one piece of the end that is 7 1/2 " wide. cut that piece into 7 of the end pieces.

from the second 7.5 inch wide piece you only need to cut 3 end pieces. You now have one single piece of scrap if you did it right.

Basically cut any small piece from any scrap of ply that is large enough to get it. So start with the largest pieces and work toward the smallest. using up scrap pieces as you can. Keeping all your unused ply in one single piece. By the time you get down to those end pieces you will have one piece of ply and will be able to see how to lay it out so the scrap is best usable for other things.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice JOB! The numbers don't quite jive with the Bushkill site, but it's not rocket science to match up and figure it out. 

Phil


----------

